# Gnu B-Nice BTX



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone bought or demoed the Gnu B-Nice BTX series? I'm wondering how stiff/soft the board feels. I'd like to demo one but I don't know how to go about it. Thanks

B-Nice Series » GNU Snowboards


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

lets start with thats a girls series ... if youre a girl we can proceed hehe


----------



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

yup I'm a girl... I haven't seen that many girl boards in this section but thought I'd try it out anyway. I did a Google search to see if there are any reviews on this board but I couldn't find any


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it's a well-received girl board made for everything


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

My GF has last years MTX version and loves it! It's GNU's price point board. I think Shannon Shayboarder.com reviewed one so check her site.


----------



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

cool! Thanks for the link!

I've only been snowboarding for 1 season now and I started with a used Rossignol board...looking to upgrade this season and the Gnu B-Nice caught my eye


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Also check out the womens boards from Never Summer. { 2009.2010 Collection } Never Summer Industries. Lotus and Infinity are popular. They are a lil more then the B-Nice but 3 year warranty and Rocker/Camber Vario Grip etc. Fun setup.


----------



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check them out. Is the vario the equivalent to magne-traction? Most of the time I end up on ice out here in NJ


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

wo0ter said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out. Is the vario the equivalent to magne-traction? Most of the time I end up on ice out here in NJ


Yes indeed! I own both and both work great on ice for me!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

one of my best boarding friends has one and she loves it .. she rides it all pow rails groomers etc ... slightly soft but still works everywhere for her and shes normal size and an agressive rider


----------



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Yes indeed! I own both and both work great on ice for me!


nice! The Lotus looks pretty sweet, I wish there was a way I could demo it...and the 3 year warranty sounds awesome...I'll have to keep my eyes out to see if there's ever a NS demo tour around here



burritosandsnow said:


> one of my best boarding friends has one and she loves it .. she rides it all pow rails groomers etc ... slightly soft but still works everywhere for her and shes normal size and an agressive rider


I'm glad to hear that it's slightly soft. I'm planning on getting a board closest to 144-146cm and since I'm kinda small, I have a preference for more flexible boards


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

My Gf has the B-pro BTX and she loves it.. she said its the best board she has ever used. 

We also live in NJ and the board may not be the most aggressive MTX cut but it still handles and stops great on Ice


----------



## wo0ter (Oct 21, 2009)

Soawsome said:


> My Gf has the B-pro BTX and she loves it.. she said its the best board she has ever used.
> 
> We also live in NJ and the board may not be the most aggressive MTX cut but it still handles and stops great on Ice


What size did she get and does she consider it a soft or stiff board?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

b-pro is stiff


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Lotus is the stiffest of the Never Summer women's boards. It seems like the Infinity or the Pandora would suit your riding style better.


----------

